# Members only areas



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2008)

Did you know there are some areas of this forum that actually are only available to members?


----------



## airrat (Jan 17, 2008)

Not hard to find.  Just log out and click on links, try to do a few things.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2008)

I just thought the Members Only? poll is interesting in that there actually are a few areas open to members only.
If you're logged in and look at all the areas then log out, certain forum areas (IDs) disappear.
Non-members don't know those are inaccessibile 'cause they don't see 'em.
Outta sight, outta mind. No harm, no foul.
[][]


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 17, 2008)

I discovered this after my last windows update, I didn't recogize the posts, they were old, then I saw I wasn't logged on...


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 18, 2008)

I voted no because it's very easy to become a member, if someone wanted to find out about something, they could sign up and get in, no problem. I have a feeling that if there were private areas, it would also be a turn off to a newbie. Could be intimidating maybe.


----------

